# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Sweetness Question - for my Toronto Boardie Friends

## Sweetness

Rob if this belongs in another forum feel free to move it over.

I am in Cleveland (Ohio shout out!).  My dearest friend Kevin is working in Toronto with the Jamaican Farm Work Program and is 15 minutes from Niagra Falls - that is just a few hours away so I am going to meet up with him on Tuesday.  What a miracle.  Me from Texas, Him from Negril and we will meet on another continent all together.  Life is crazy.

Any way - anyone with info on nice place to stay even if off the beaten path would be awesome.  The farm is in Saint Catherines.
Bless always and Soon Come .... Negril.  You are next on the agenda. :Cool: 

ONE LOVE
Sweet

----------


## Sweetness

Feel free to Private Message me as I am a bit hesitant to take up tourist info space here.......thanks!!!!!

----------


## Sweetness

OK well....booked the Marriott Gateway.....wish me luck.   lol

----------


## Manda81

Hey there I'm in Toronto sorry I didnt see this ahead of time but St. Catherines is a bit far from Toronto, were you looking to stay somewhere close to St. Catherines in Niagara Falls or were you looking to stay in Toronto? Niagara-on-the-lake is nice if you like the artsy sort of vibe, Niagara Falls is fun if you want to feel like a kid again. Not sure when you're travel date is but if you have any questions let me know  :Smile:

----------


## Sweetness

Thanks Manda - will ck out NiagontheFalls - it looks lovely by the water.  Staying at Marriott Gateway at the Falls - my friend wks in St Catharines.  Its only about 20 min from the Falls right?  Leave tomorrow - back Thurs.

----------


## SLP

St.Catherine's is about 53km from Toronto but far closer to Niagara. Check out this link to see where things are.

http://www.distance-calculator.co.uk...to-toronto.htm

----------

